# 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara w/Meyer Drive Pro



## johnnyrusso (Nov 14, 2004)

Just picked up my jeep today at lacey truck and its ready to goooooo
also put a back blade on my new meyer drive pro and it scraps amazing

I used to have the 6'9" fisher MM2 but i swear to god this meyer drive pro plow is amazing i would recommend this plow 100%

i will post pics after the storm


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool beans...have a blast with i!!


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Lacey Truck over in Medford? I thought 
I heard they closed up shop over there?


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

johnnyrusso;914483 said:


> ...this meyer drive pro plow is amazing... i will post pics after the storm


Please post pics for us


----------



## rontorri (Dec 20, 2009)

pics will be up in the morning


----------



## Pauliewog (Jan 8, 2010)

*So how did it go?*



johnnyrusso;914483 said:


> Just picked up my jeep today at lacey truck and its ready to goooooo
> also put a back blade on my new meyer drive pro and it scraps amazing
> 
> I used to have the 6'9" fisher MM2 but i swear to god this meyer drive pro plow is amazing i would recommend this plow 100%
> ...


 So how did the unit work out? And what did you use for a back blade? The reason I ask,
I run 2 jeep wranglers with fisher plows. We are adding a Jeep liberty, and I will be intalling
a MEYER Drive Pro on it. I would like to add the back drag. To be honest, we are nervous
as we have only run wranglers with fisher units, a 95 and an 05. So just curious how it worked out.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

What happened to the pics????


----------

